# PSE Pacer Specs



## Bill Tell (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a really great friend who just purchased a PSE Pacer and he asked me to help him tune it up. I have not seen it yet and don't know anything about the bow.

Can anyone tell me what the specs for this bow are?

I would like to put a new string/cabels on it for him, check the timing, brace hight, and ATA.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I had one in the late 80's, first compound I ever owned. It had brackets and round wheels and I have no idea what the specifics were- before I knew what a2a or brace height meant! Good luck.


----------



## prime8 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pacer is actually a Pacer II*

I am the guy who owns the PSE Pacer. I was wrong in talking to Bill Tell about it, it is actually a PSE Pacer II. Still can't find any specs on it though & would appreciate any help.


----------



## Bill Tell (Mar 29, 2006)

prime8 said:


> I am the guy who owns the PSE Pacer. I was wrong in talking to Bill Tell about it, it is actually a PSE Pacer II. Still can't find any specs on it though & would appreciate any help.


You have been demoted from a really great friend to just and old roommate of mine.:darkbeer:


----------

